# Swapping for a premium 8” touch screen



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It will plug in, and may offer limited functionality, it will not operate properly, the 8" screen cars have additional connectors and modules involved.


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> It will plug in, and may offer limited functionality, it will operate properly, the 8" screen cars have additional connectors and modules involved.


Any idea on the limited functionality? I still want Apple car play and everything that works now to work I would just like the bigger screen


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's not what you'd get. You'll lose car play because USB wiring in the 7" cars is completely different than the 8" cars. You either won't have audio, or it will be minimal. Bose cars use an amp, 7" cars dont. Touchscreen functionality will likely not be 100%. It's a different module and wiring harness. You MAY be able to swap the 8" screen to your radio assembly.


----------

